# Verizon Mobile Hotspot and AOSP



## michaelkahl (Jul 25, 2011)

Are there any ROM'S that can run this app? I actually pay for this feature and would like to run AOSP. if not I wonder if I'm in the clear to use the hotspot built in?


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm not 100% sure, but I believe you should be fine. If you are paying for the hotspot, I don't think they can do anything if you don't use the "official" app. They are still getting payment from you for tethering.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but I believe you should be fine. If you are paying for the hotspot, I don't think they can do anything if you don't use the "official" app. They are still getting payment from you for tethering.


I would agree with you but Verizon puts a cap on tethering. So I don't think this would be considered "Legal" in Verizon's mind. Either drop the tethering plan or stick with Sense as I don't think AOSP would support it.


----------



## michaelkahl (Jul 25, 2011)

My 4g tethering is unlimited, but I'm sure I'll get throttled if I consume to much. I hit 9gb last month lol.


----------



## michaelkahl (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for your input.


----------

